# kidding haircut



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I need to do kidding haircuts soon and could use some tips. I haven't shown yet (someone did the show cut forus for the 4-h fair). I do give my boys haircuts so how hard can it be? When do you do it? Do you use expensive clippers or the Walmart variety? I am the most nervous about the udder area. Jasmine has no use for me touching down there (probably beause I was looking for the udder for so long)

Tips? :?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally would invest in a good set of clippers and a couple blades. Make sure you buy the spray lubricant and coolant. The Walmart clippers work great for whiskers and around the horn base for disbudding but that's about it.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oster Golden A5 are hardy clippers as are the Andis AGC super 2 speed. 

I have both and i like them for my dog grooming business and for the goats.

they have metal attachements - the #10 blade is what you want for face and legs (you can do the whole body too) and thats what it comes with but I suggest you get a couple extra blades as they get hot quickly.

A quick and money saving way to lubricate and cool your blades even when clipping is lamp oil 


you will want a #40 blade for the udder 


now since its real cold out I wouldnt clip much of the udder and body on does kidding anytime soon.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have an Andis clippers I bought when I was working in grooming; works great. I use a number 10 blade (comes with it) for close trims, like the udder.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Due to it being so cold here should I just forgo the kidding haircut and just do a quick bottom clean up after kidding?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't plan on clipping Hope's udder this year, just too cold. At least not until I start milking.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

And you are in Texas? Wow! I really shouldn't then. It is freezing here in CT!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm sure Hope would be fine but then I think...how would I like my milk jugs to be exposed to the freezing cold? I probably wouldn't like it!

:laugh:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

very good point!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> I'm sure Hope would be fine but then I think...how would I like my milk jugs to be exposed to the freezing cold? I probably wouldn't like it!
> 
> :laugh:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I always give mine birthing cuts- even in Feb of last year.
It just keeps everything A LOT cleaner and its also easier for the kids to nurse
OH and its also easier to see changes in the udder while you are waiting for kiddos

I usually do mine around day 140- and I have a set of Oster A5 and I just bought a pair of Andis AGC clippers LOVE LOVE LOVVVE them!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i shave udders 1 1/2" and do around the tail on mine, keeps clean and kids arent sucking on hair. lol


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

you might want to clip the the tail area so everything doesn't goo up there at least. Buy the best clippers you can get. I tried buying 2 cheap brands & they were useless! I now have the Andis AGC 2 speed & it is one of the best things I've purchased. I believe I have a #10 blade & a #30. 
For show time, it is suggested to clip white goats 1 to 2 days before showing & clip black or darker colored goats 1 week before show.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of Calista with her birthing cut the day I did it (140 or so?)- now mind you she kidded in Mid April so it was plenty warm








When its cold out I dont do quite as much area- just the tail and the udder- you can do a 15 blade and it wont be super super short- when clipping udders for show use a 30 or 40


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's how much i trimmed Dorcas. She kidding Feb 2nd. And it was FREEZING out!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Is the udder sensitive for them when I trim it? I certainly don't want to nick it! Any other tips? Do you shave in an upward motion or with hair growth? thanks


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I trim but don't clean shave. We leave a little hair during this time of year. We do it around day 140 too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4kids said:


> Is the udder sensitive for them when I trim it? I certainly don't want to nick it! Any other tips? Do you shave in an upward motion or with hair growth? thanks


you wont nick it with a 10 blade. against the grain is the most common. you can try with the grain but not sure how effective that will be on an udder


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- I took your advice and ordered the Andis today with the 10 blade.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You will love it! It cuts soo nicely- its quiet and doesnt get too hot when you use it alot
I cant wait to use mine! I borrowed one from someone once and ever since I have wanted one!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

You can find them on sale for not too bad of a price. I think of it as an investment. Then I can really see Jasmine's udder without all that hair!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... so I'm looking at all of these kidding clip pictures and I had this image of the look on one of my does faces if they ever saw me coming at them with a pair of clippers! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: I imagine it would look something like this: :shocked: and then this: :help: HAHAHA

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------

